# Slovene: train platform



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Kako bi v slovenščini poimenovali "platform" v povezavi z vlakom, natančneje z njegovim vagonom. Ne gre za peron, pač pa za prostor na koncu vsakega vagona, kjer so stopnice in majhna ograjica. Gre za star vlak - zgodba je namreč iz leta 1899. Včasih je bilo to dobro vidno v kakšnih kavbojskih filmih. Edina slika, ki jo najdem, da bi vam lahko bolje prikazala kaj opisujem je tukaj. Sicer je iz kock, ampak gre za prostor med ograjico in vrati.

Še kontekst:
Vlak je iztiril, a ni bilo večje škode. Resno je bil poškodovan le en potnik.
Nadaljevanje:
_This man had been standing on the platform at the time and was thrown between the cars and badly crushed. I was close to the end window and saw him fall, and when the conductor called for a doctor I responded at once. _

Upam, da mi boste lahko pomagali.
Hvala.


----------



## Orlin

Ja mislim da je to "platforma" - prema HJP je to tačna reč u Vašem kontekstu:
http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=eV1jWxc%3Dhttp://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search
Ako bi "platforma" značilo nešto drugo u slovenačkom u kontekstu u pitanju, sorry. Mislim da je u kontekstu lako vidno o kakvoj platformi je reč.


----------



## *cat*

Ne vem, če bi slovenski bralec razumel za kaj gre.

Naš SSKJ za platformo piše takole:

_večja plošča, ploščad, namenjena navadno za opravljanje kake dejavnosti: ladja ima platformo za pristajanje helikopterjev; ob tirih so naredili platformo za razlaganje tovora; betonska, jeklena platforma; pren., publ. stati na platformi boja za mir _

Mislim tudi, da pri modernih/današnjih vlakih tega več ni - sicer se ne vozim z vlakom, da bi vedela, ampak tega v živo še res nisem videla. Se spomnim iz filmov, da so bili taki vagoni še včasih celo leseni.


----------



## Orlin

U BCS bismo imali takav prevod: "Čovek je stajao na platformi _među vagonima_ u tom trenutku...". Ima li smisla takva fraza na slovenačkom? Očekujem da ima. Ja sam namerno stavio pojašnjenje u italiku radi lakšeg razumevanja o kakvoj platformi je reč.


----------



## *cat*

Orlin said:


> U BCS bismo imali takav prevod: "Čovek je stajao na platformi _među vagonima_ u tom trenutku...". Ima li smisla takva fraza na slovenačkom? Očekujem da ima. Ja sam namerno stavio pojašnjenje u italiku radi lakšeg razumevanja o kakvoj platformi je reč.



Tako bi pa verjetno res šlo. Hvala.

_V tistem trenutku je stal na platformi med vagoni in vrglo ga je med vagone...
_To bo pa še potrebno urediti, da ne bo dvakrat "med".
Morda nekaj takega: _V tistem trenutku je stal na platformi med vagonoma in vrglo ga je pod enega izmed njiju ter ga hudo potolklo._


----------



## Irbis

Čisto mimogrede, vlak se je iztiril.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Irbis said:


> Čisto mimogrede, vlak se je iztiril.


 
Zakaj? Saj se ni iztiril sam. 

Vem, da nekateri mediji radi uporabljajo to obliko, a se mi zdi precej nenaravna. Tudi mnogim drugim ni všeč (primer, primer).

Mislim, da je v takšnih primerih splošna uporaba pomembnejša od trenutnega razpoloženja nekaterih slovenistov.


----------



## Irbis

Diverzant iztiri vlak. Trpnik je pa potem, da se vlak iztiri.
Zobozdravnik izdere zob. Zob se izdere pri zobozdravniku.

Če pogledaš npr. v Fido+, "iztiriti se" prevladuje v tem pomenu (res nisem šel šteti pri vseh nekaj čez 200 primerov, kjer sta besedi iztiriti in vlak blizu, preletel sem le prvo stran):

DNEVNIK..... 0000389  	kjer se je v sredo malo pred enajsto uro dopoldne  	iztiril hitri vlak  Intercity Express iz Muenchna proti Hamburgu in v zveriženi pločevini
VECER....... 0000443 	"ko je vse šlo, kot da se je 	iztiril vlak Pariz-Lyon".
DNEVNIK..... 0000876 	eno najhujših nesreč lanskega junija, ko se je drveči 	vlak v mestu Eschede iztiril in trčil v cestni nadvoz. Takrat je v nesreči
VECER....... 0000287 	povedali, da je iz Ljubljane v Kočevje pripeljal potniški 	vlak in se iztiril zaradi napol spuščene kretnice. Pri tem je veliko ljudi
DNEVNIK..... 0000844 	nepravilno prečkal progo. V bližni Wiesbadna pa se je 	iztiril regionalni vlak . V tej nesreči ni bil ranjen nihče. (
VECER....... 0001764 		Iztiril se je vlak podzemne železnice
VECER....... 0001765 	Manhattnom se je okrog 22. ure po lokalnem času 	iztiril vlak podzemne železnice, v nesreči pa se je poškodovalo 89
DELO........ 0000005 	ki leži južno od Kölna, je zaradi prevelike hitrosti 	iztiril vlak , ki je prevažal kakih 300 potnikov iz Amsterdama v
DELO........ 0000009 	svetovni vojni, ko je junija 1998 v kraju Eschede 	iztiril hitri medmestni vlak in zgrmel na bližnji most. Takrat je izgubil življenje
DNEVNIK..... 0000553 	Na francosko-nemški meji se je 	iztiril vlak z radioaktivnimi odpadki
DNEVNIK..... 0000557 	francoskem mejnem prehodu Apach v Loreni se je včeraj zjutraj 	iztiril vlak , ki je prevažal radioaktivne odpadke iz Nemčije. Po
DNEVNIK..... 0001234 	Na francosko-nemški meji se je 	iztiril vlak z radioaktivnimi odpadki
DNEVNIK..... 0001237 	francoskem mejnem prehodu Apach v Loreni se je včeraj zjutraj 	iztiril vlak , ki je prevažal radioaktivne odpadke iz Nemčije. Po
DOLENJ.LIST. 0000269 	. novembra miniranje ponovili. Tedaj je na mino zapeljal 	vlak, iztirila je lokomotiva 127 004 in štirje vagoni. Ob tem
DOLENJ.LIST. 0000270 	dan je za postajališčem Gomila v km 5,9 	vlak zavozil na razdrto progo in iztiril .
DOLENJ.LIST. 0000272 	miniranjem proge pri Gomili: na mine je zavozil poloklepni 	vlak in se iztiril . Partizani so vseh 11. vagonov zažgali. Ko
DOLENJ.LIST. 0003920 		VLAK SE IZTIRIL , KOBILA POGINILA
VECER....... 0000199 	Tovorni 	vlak iz Milana se je iztiril potem, ko je pripeljal iz predora na železniško postajo
RADAR....... 0000479 	krajevnimi vstajami, občasno so napadali postaje civilne garde, 	iztirili pa so tudi vlak na progi Madrid-Barcelona, bilo je 19 mrtvih
DELO........ 0001573 	bližini Bologne na severu Italije se je v torek zjutraj 	iztiril potniški vlak ; po zadnjih podatkih je bilo ranjenih okoli 120 ljudi
DELO........ 0001573 	. Na vlaku je bilo okoli 250 potnikov. Potniški 	vlak se je iztiril , ko mu pri prihodu na postajo ni uspelo primerno
HOPLA....... 0000770 	Hugha Winterbourna in njegovo nosečo ženo Patricio. Ko se 	vlak iztiri , Hugh in Patricia v nesreči umreta, Connie pa
DNEVNIK..... 0000912 	Pri Londonu se je 	iztiril vlak , na Češkem nesreča tovornega vlaka
DNEVNIK..... 0000914 	Bar v pokrajini Hertfordshire severno od Londona se je včeraj 	iztiril potniški vlak .
DNEVNIK..... 0000915 	reke. Blizu kraja današnje nesreče se je neki potniški 	vlak iztiril že oktobra 2000, v nesreči pa so umrli štirje
DELO........ 0000626 	, je gotovo ljubitelj grozdja. Še sreča, da 	vlak ni iztiril , saj bi mu lahko rekli, da je iztirjenec
DNEVNIK..... 0000107 	Hitenje lahko 	vlak iztiri
DNEVNIK..... 0000113 	nedorečenost zakona, češ da lahko ob hitenju z zakonom 	vlak iztiri . Branko Kelemina (SDS) je dejal, naj
DNEVNIK..... 0000934 	. V vzhodnoindijski državi Bihar se je v ponedeljek ponoči 	iztiril potniški vlak (na sliki), v nesreči pa je po
DNEVNIK..... 0001084 	Včeraj ob 17.15 se je pri Mirni Peči 	iztiril potniški vlak , ranjenih ni bilo
DNEVNIK..... 0001085 	Vijak na tiru 	iztiril vlak
VECER....... 0000154 	nedeljo ob približno eni uri zjutraj južno od francoskega Lyona 	iztiril potniški vlak. Vlak , ki je bil z 250 potniki iz italijanske Vintimiglie
VECER....... 0000154 	so pred tremi meseci neznanci na istem mestu že poskušali 	iztirit tovorni vlak , pri čemer so predenj na tire potisnili osebni avto
KMECKI.GLAS. 0003219 	seboj potiskal še kakšnih petsto metrov, nato pa je 	vlak iztiril . Poškodovan ni bil nihče, skupna škoda na vozilih
MLADINA..... 0000999 		Vlak iztiril

Lahko sicer rečeš, da je to pač posledica lektorske represije v medijih (in najbrž bi bilo res koristno, da bi bilo v korpusih več nelektoriranih besedil). Ampak knjižni jezik je pač v osnovi umeten konstrukt, ki ga v resnici nihče ne govori.


----------



## bobthebob

Jaz se nisem nikoli v to poglabljal, ampak "se je iztiril" mi zveni zelo čudno. Če mi ne bi našteli teh primerov bi 100% trdil da je to napačno. Sploh se ne spomnim, da bi kdaj to slišal...


----------



## *cat*

Se popolnoma strinjam s TriglavNationalPark in bobthebob. 
Ta oblika mi ni niti malo všeč. In "moj vlak" je zagotovo iztiril.


----------

